# Thinking about picking up a Muzzle loader. CVA Accura V2 Or MR



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think I've settled on a CVA Acurra line of ML, but having a hard time deciding on the model. Will those 2 inches(25" barrel) hurt velocity too much hunting in Utah. I really like how light the MR is but dont want to sacrifice too much performance. Secondly, it isnt tapped for open sights which I dont think is to big of a deal since i have a hard time with fiberoptic sights as it is. 

Thirdly, is the Nitride Coating worth the money or is it a gimmiky addition?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL... its a muzzleloader... you think 2" of barrel will matter on that 100 yard shot? If you think you are going to be pulling off 300 yard shots you need a reality check.

Nitride is a gimick... just as much as camo stocks or other things. Hunters think its cool though so they shell out the $$$. Meanwhile people hunting in Levi's / walmart camo and using old hawkin's kill more deer.

Acura's are neat guns though... nearly bought one for my boy for Christmas, but I ran into deal on (IMO) a much better used gun. Be aware, Acura's are not legal in alot of surrounding states.

-DallanC


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

DallanC said:


> LOL... its a muzzleloader... you think 2" of barrel will matter on that 100 yard shot? If you think you are going to be pulling off 300 yard shots you need a reality check.


Little aggressive there Dallan? I came here asking the questions, as I have zero experience with muzzle loaders other then the black powder merit badge I got 15 years ago.

No one said anything about shooting 300 yds, camo stocks, jeans, walmart camo, or hawkins rifles.

The reason I asked about the shorter barrel is I know blackpowder is nothing like smokeless powder and didnt know if it needed the barrel length for complete burn or what. I take it that you would have no problem using a 25" barrel Vs the more common 27"-30"

I came here hoping to get some pointers on getting into my first ML. What gun did you end up getting that is much better? I would like to get the best bang for my buck


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

carsonc1974 said:


> Little aggressive there Dallan? I came here asking the questions, as I have zero experience with muzzle loaders other then the black powder merit badge I got 15 years ago.
> 
> No one said anything about shooting 300 yds, camo stocks, jeans, walmart camo, or hawkins rifles.


Heh ok fair enough. If you read down through alot of the other threads here, you will see a frequent repeat of common themes. I appologize that my reply came across snippy.

But no, a couple inches of barrel loss wont mater at all for muzzleloading ranges. For centerfire rifles generally people agree 25-30fps loss per inch of barrel loss. For Smokepoles the difference is even less. Many many years ago when firearms were a new thing, they didnt use riflings so barrel length = more accurate guns. Today, with quick twist barrels length has less of a impact on accuracy.



> The reason I asked about the shorter barrel is I know blackpowder is nothing like smokeless powder and didnt know if it needed the barrel length for complete burn or what. I take it that you would have no problem using a 25" barrel Vs the more common 27"-30"


What kind fo powder are you going to use? It is true for black powder / pyrodex subsitutes you wont get a full burn, even in much longer barrels. But it really doesnt matter. You get enough of a burn to achieve decent velocities with those big projectiles. I dont know how well some of the newer substitutes burn, such as blackhorn 209... and probably never will. It cannot be used in any of my muzzleloaders so frankly, I ignore the hype.



> I came here hoping to get some pointers on getting into my first ML. What gun did you end up getting that is much better? I would like to get the best bang for my buck


Acura V2 is a fine gun, as I said I almost bought one for my boy. I personally shoot a older Remington 700ML. It's famous for being super accurate, and a PITA to clean. I dont mind the cleaning, because its so freaking accurate. 700's are hard to find in good shape, all kinds of people are still looking for them. You can do a simple mods with a kit to cut down on the fouling / make it easy to clean. I found a 2nd 700ML for sale, and just couldnt pass it up. Gave that one to my boy for Christmas. Love'em... shoot cloverleafs all day long at 100 yards.

-DallanC


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome! thanks for the clarification. I was thinkin about running Blackhorn 209 and sabbots as that seemed to be what is popular(right now). I know I'll need a different breech plug, but was enticed by the promise of a cleaner burn.

Ill have to keep my eyes peeled for a 700ML. You are not the first person that has told me they are good shooters.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I have loved my CVA, I have not had to shot more than 70 yards max but 90 grains loose and 350 maxi hunter has droped a lot of deer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

carsonc1974 said:


> Ill have to keep my eyes peeled for a 700ML. You are not the first person that has told me they are good shooters.


I would warn you to be very careful about pitting in used ML barrels. Blues barrels will be worse than Stainless. You can buy a cheap USB "endoscope" that works with your phone now that you can run down a larger bore barrel to see what the surface looks like internally.

Stainless steel can still pit, so just be careful with any used ML.

Edit: example of cheap borescope:

http://www.banggood.com/6-LED-7mm-L...amera-for-Android-Phone-and-PC-p-1001666.html

-DallanC


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! That's the kind of stuff us newbie may not have thought about

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If you can find one, I recommend an old Knight LK-93. These guns are maybe the best shootin, easiest loading, easiest cleaning, simplest and most dependable MZ ever made. They are available on Gunbroker or other online sights plus you see quite a few around town in the pawn shops for $100-$250. Don't let that simplistic, plain looking gun fool you...they are shooters!


----------



## Migolito (Feb 3, 2016)

Welcome to the world of MZ. I have a Accura V1, which is the first version of the Accura. It shoots a 250gr bullet @ 1" @ 100 yards open sights. With a scope, the holes touch. Its extremely easy to shoot and maintain and a very simple, solid design. So, I'd rx the Accura V2. 
Loads: Keep it simple. Shoot a CCIM 209 primer, and 100 grns of Pyrodex or 777 pellets. For deer use either Hornady sabot SST @ 250 grn or Barnes 250gn spitfire or TMZ. For elk shoot 290 grn. If you want to complicate it a little use Blackhorn 209 powder @ 90-110 grn.
Be forewarned, MZ is addicting.


----------

